# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  đã trở lại

## thucongmynghe79

Xin chào các bác.tôi đã về việt nam.bác nào khiếu nại tố cáo thì lên tiếng.tiền nông thế nào tôi trả cho thằng chó kia.báo trước ông kiên 1102.huy lkcnc. Lo giải quyết chuyện tiền bạc của tôi nhé.hàng ông huy bác hải sài cho ý kiến.còn ông mig 21 .tôi lừa ông cái gì ông nói cho rỏ nhé. Ông gì 7000 đó nói mua ray tôi đuổi gà thì hỏi ngay bác quảng nhé.tôi bị quá nhiều nhưng có lên tiếng đâu.diy79 là bạn tôi đấy nó vã nên liều .xin chờ các bác.ông minh triết bị mất 1.2tr.ông cncvietnam mất 500k. Thế các bác định thế nào tôi chuộc hết.ông minh triết nói tôi là lính.vậy cho hỏi tin này ông lấy từ đâu.biết thì nói kho thì khò đừng tỏ vẽ hay ho. Trên đây nói kho nhiều nhung tôi biết nhiều ông làm Ăn gian dối lắm

----------

h-d, lkcnclevy, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Mỹ Ngệ đã trở lại và lợi hại hơn xưa , em ủng hộ rõ ràng trắng đen , nhưng mong các bác cứ bình tĩnh giải bày với những phép tắc lịch sự nhất nếu có thể .... em không ủng hộ nóng nảy hay bạo lực , chuyện đâu còn có đó.

----------

biết tuốt, cnclaivung, Dinhkhanh78, h-d, linhdt1121, Luyến, racing boy, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Bác trình bày rõ ràng cho anh em xem nào?

----------


## ABCNC

Queokom bác đã trở lại, cái chỗ 500k là mình nhé, mua của bác í cái máy mài để bàn. Bác nhắc bác ấy chuyển máy về cho mình, cám ơn

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Xin đính chính các bác trước.máy móc tất cả là của tôi.tôi không rao bán.tôi là giám đốc công ty tnhh anh thư kiều.chi tiết mst .con dấu nếu cần đối chiếu.tôi cung cấp.còn diy 79 là lính tôi cũng như là bạn.vừa qua tôi có việc đột xuất và phần quá buồn lkcnc cung cấp bán hàng đểu.mua cái này bán cái nọ.chèn ép.nói chung rất bực bội. Nên bán máy lại cho anh hải như thớt kia.anh hải mua về chê đủ điều.tôi có biết mía gì cnc.làm cho đã khoái thôi.chất lượng của mấy cha bán hàng. Thế nên diy đã bày trò tôi nào có hay ho gì.nói chung tôi trả tiền lại xem như tôi xui xẻo tin nhầm bạn bè

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Còn tiếp...diy1102 nhận của tôi 3tr mua giúp biến tần spinl.xài tiền tôi luôn.nói mãi trả lại 2tr.từ ngày tôi mới gia nhập d đ tới nay. Bao nhiêu lâu rồi các bác .còn diy79 tôi cưu mang giúp đở.làm cho tôi nên tôi chịu trách nhiệm.trả tiền lại...

----------


## Luyến

mọi việc bác cứ bình tĩnh. diễn đàn dạo này cũng vắng bác cứ để sau 1 ngày thế nào các bác có tên cũng phản hồi lúc đó được cả đôi đường. anh em biết nhau từ lâu làm ăn lên dữ chữ tín.

----------


## racing boy

hóng các bác, có vụ gì hay ho thế

----------


## diy1102

Sự việc tôi con 1 triệu của chủ thớt là đúng. Nhưng thớt cứ xem lại đi tại sao lại vậy. Nếu đưa ra chỗ công cộng thì nói cho nó rõ ngon ngành, rõ ràng tất cả Mọi người cùng hiểu. Và cũng bật điện thoại lên để ae liên lạc giải quyết vấn đề.
Thời gian qua tôi cũng có nhiều việc bất khả kháng và cũng có liên quan đến vài ae trên diễn đàn. Hn có người điện báo nên vào diễn đàn. Ngoài việc của thớt thì các việc khác tôi sẽ giải quyết mong ae liên quan thông cảm.

----------


## Diyodira

> Xin chào các bác.tôi đã về việt nam......... Trên đây nói kho nhiều nhung tôi biết nhiều ông làm Ăn gian dối lắm


Trốn đâu kỹ thế, bộ chỗ đó không có wifi hay sao mà phải đợi về vn :-)), giờ bác sung thì mọi người đã xìu hết rồi, coi như làm công quả. Thôi quên đi dĩ vãng cho tốt đẹp bác ơi.

Còn ai làm ăn gian dối thì phải chứng cớ rõ ràng nhé, không thì có tội lớn.

Trở lại tưởng râu hùm mày ngài, rất XMen ai dè lady quá ))

----------

anhxco

----------


## minhtriet

Chào bác Nguyên!
Việc bác và người rao bán có là một người hay ko tôi thừa sức chứng minh, nhưng thôi chuyện cũ ko muốn nói lại. Nếu bác có thiện chí muốn trả lại thì liên hệ với tôi qua pm hay đt O905343839. Còn tôi sẽ ko bao giờ gọi cho bác từ dạo bác chặn số của tôi
Cũng xin nhắc lại cho rõ là số tiền bác "nợ" tôi là 1.4tr chứ  ko phải 1.2tr. Bác bán cái máy hơi giá    1tr nhưng đòi tiền cước là 400k vì bác nói máy nặng hơn 50kg . Tin nhắn với bác và ủy nhiệm chi tôi vẫn còn lưu!

----------


## thucongmynghe79

xin lỗi, bác nói tôi chả hiểu điều gì, như đã giải thích ở trên, lính tôi lập nick khen chê chém gió tôi chịu trách nhiệm, tiền ai tôi trả lại người đó, số 0933295833 là tôi đăng ký cho phòng kỹ thuật sài chung, sao khi tôi phát hiện có việc sai trái nên tạm thời cắt có lý do, vì tôi trúng thầu lô máy tiện cnc cho đơn vị đài loan,đáng lý ra lkcnc là đơn vị cung cấp vật tư, nhưng qua sự mua bán chẳng có trách nhiệm nên tôi chơi taobao.com( tôi và Huy trao đổi rất nhiều về vụ này )tôi rất bận không thể cập nhật thông tin, xin lỗi nếu bác nào thất thoát thì lên tiếng, tôi chịu trách nhiệm chi trả bồi thường lại tất cả. bạc tỷ tôi có chả vì vài triệu lẽ mà phân trần này nọ, ý bác nói có gọi cho tôi mà số máy bị mất liên lạc chứ gì...nực cười, inbox đã nhiều, tôi đã hiểu bạn từ khi giao dịch thất bại Kiên à,bạn inbox cho tôi đủ tin, nào là khi thì bị ai đó chơi một vố gần 100 triệu, nào là mất xe đầu năm, tôi chả thèm để ý, bác nói ra chổ công cộng là sao,...xin nói cho các bác hiểu rỏ...ngày tôi mới gia nhập diẽn đàn, nhờ Kiên mua hộ bộ spinl biến tần 5triệu, gởi trước 3 triệu cọc, hơn tháng sau chả có tin tức, kiên đổ lỗi đủ chuyện, thôi thì chuyện củ nhắc lại cho xôm.sau khi tôi bực bội đặt hàng ông huylkcnc,kiên đưa số máy tào lao điện có được đâu, 
tôi trở lại để trả tiền cho ai bị mất chứ lợi hại gì la diyodira nói là lady (bạn lớn hay nhỏ gì tôi ko để ý nhưng nói năng thế thì ai  nể cho)
còn bác minhtriet , tôi nói rồi , bác cở nào tôi trìu bác cở đó, bác chứng minh tôi và diy chung 1 ip chung máy à, chả có ý nghĩa gì,bác nói bác gọi điện hỏi thăm toi là lính gì đấy chứng tỏ bác uyên thâm sao,tôi có mua bán gì với bác mà 1,2 hay 1,4 tr, bây giờ tôi chịu trách nhiệm tất cả,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thế nhé, tôi cũng rất thiện chí trả lại thất thoát của các bác, vui lòng inbox hoặc để lại số tk, tôi rất bận, các bác hiểu cho

----------


## ppgas

Bác thucongmynghe,
Thiệt tình tui không thấy chút thiện chí nào với thái độ của bác. Bác trả tiền thiệt hại do người của bác gây ra mà cứ như cho ... bỏ ghét. Nếu bác rất bận thì đăng lên đây làm gì??? Lỗi không phải do người mua...

----------

anhxco

----------


## diy1102

Uhm. Chuyện lâu, dài rồi mà cụ chỉ nói ngân ngọn vài câu thế thui ạ. cụ pải nói rõ, nhờ đặt, đặt gì, hủy gì, đặt, hủy,... chờ hàng, không chờ hàng,... và cả chuyện liên quan đến lkcnc nữa cho mọi người hiểu tường tận. Như cách cụ chủ nói chuyện trên đây, chẳng có cớ gì tôi cầm của cụ bây lâu nay 1tr cả (chính xác là 900k thì pải). Ngày trước cụ bảo ra HN tôi chờ mãi để cùng cụ gặp 3 mặt một nhời để cụ khỏi nói tôi thế này thế kia và cũng để cụ hiểu là tôi cũng thiệt hại do cụ gây ra mà cụ có thấy đâu. Còn thời gian qua, tôi có nói lý do, cụ đã ok thì sao giờ cụ lại nói tôi? Và chẳng phải ngẫu nhiên tôi cầm lại 1tr của cụ chủ. Còn nếu trích dẫn những gì tôi nói trích thì trích rõ ràng ra chứ đừng nói vài cầu ngẵn cũn còn viết nhầm nưã dễ gây hiểu chuyện này sang chuyện kia. tôi cũng k có nhiều thời gian. Tốt nhất cụ cho cái số điện thoại cụa cụ liên để tôi call giải quyết cho nhanh. K liên lạc với cụ đc tôi hỏi cụ là giải quyết thế nào đc mà cụ đưa lên đây?.

----------


## lkcnc

Em vẫn lưu tin nhắn hồ sơ bác lấy hàng của em. Bác gửi ngay hàng cho em  Bác dùng bác lấy rồi láy thêm. E rất ko muốn nói nhưng tiện và sao bác chặn số đt em . Đã lâu lắm e ko liên lạc đc. Em mong bác công khai cho em xin sdt liên lạc anh em nc .

----------


## anhxco

Em chẳng liên quan nhưng đọc mấy tin thấy cũng rung rung cái lòng .... 
Có vẻ cái chủ mở cái topic với thiện chí nhưng rồi đọc xong thấy cái thiện đó nó ngủm đâu mất, e đồng ý với bác diradizo và pepegai. 
Em thấy bác chủ là sếp, có nhắc đến cả tiền tỉ, và cái e suýt phục là chịu trận cho đàn em ... nhưng rồi bác cứ mâu thuẩn đâu đâu nói vòng vo rồi lại đỗ lỗi cho đàn e....

Em chỉ thích câu này của bác : "thế nhé, tôi cũng rất thiện chí trả lại thất thoát của các bác, vui lòng inbox hoặc để lại số tk, tôi rất bận, các bác hiểu cho

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/4258-da-tro-lai#ixzz3Y3LRtRhH"
e nghĩ nên nói thế là đủ và mọi người sẻ biết bác là một thằng sếp thế nào.
Vài lời góp ý, mong mọi chuyện sớm êm đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

theo em , bây giờ các bác đóng cửa bảo nhau , ai nợ ai , alo cho nhau sòng phẳng , nợ nần làm gì mà không nhớ, chưa trả được nói 1 câu với nhau, chứ chặn đt làm gì???

----------


## CNC PRO

Xin chào các bạn!

Chủ đề này nằm trong chuyên mục Câu chuyện cảnh giác... là một chuyên mục không hề hấp dẫn chút nào. Các thành viên được đề cập trong chuyên mục này cũng không ai muốn.
Vậy nên để có thể minh bạch các vấn đề CNC PRO xin các bạn có liên quan bổ xung thêm một số thông tin về vấn đề này. Mong các bạn có liên quan vui lòng cho ý kiến.
- Các vướng mắc giữa các thành viên và bạn thucongmynghe79 đã được giải quyết ổn thỏa chưa? 
- Các thành viên còn có ý kiến nào khác về vấn đề này?
- Bạn thucongmynghe79 hoặc Diy1979 đã giải quyết các vấn đề như thế nào?

Các bạn có thể cho ý kiến trực tiếp trong chuyên mục này, nếu có những vấn đề nhạy cảm, khó có thể trình bày trong này.. mong các bạn hãy PM cho CNC PRO

Nếu mọi vấn đề đều đã chấm dứt và không ai có ý kiến nào khác thì CNC PRO xin kết thúc chuyên mục này. Ngày dự định khóa chuyên mục dự kiến là 31-05-2015. Nếu có ý kiến khác mong là mọi người hãy tập trung làm rỏ.

Trân trọng & cảm ơn.

----------


## CKD

Nhân việc cụ CNC PRO đã nói vậy.. mình xin kể một việc... việc diễn ra đã rất rất là lâu rồi. Nhưng từ việc đó.. em có suy nghĩ khác về con người này.

Số là có lần.. em đăng bán vài bộ driver, bob và cũng gom lại thành combo giá cực là hạt giẻ (giá ở thời điểm đó) cho anh em. Tại sao có giá đó & tại sao chỉ có vài bộ thì CKD đã trình bày trong chính mục bán hàng lúc ấy.
Cụ chủ đây cũng lên tiếng gạch đá.. nhưng mãi sau vẫn không thấy liên hệ để tiền nong & hàng hóa chuyển thế nào. Trong khi đó thì có nhiều bạn cũng mong là mua được. Vậy nên mình mới chủ động tìm số dt trong các mục mua bán khác. Kết quả cũng tìm được, em alo ngay và luôn. Kết quả không như mong đợi mà một chị nào đó trả lời.. cũng không biết nick bác chủ là gì. Chỉ xác nhận là đúng số dt, và chủ nhân thì đi ra ngoài, để dt ở nhà. Em có dặn là nhờ chuyển lời lại, có em gọi, về việc hàng hóa abc xyz gì đó. Được hứa hẹn là sẽ nhắn và gọi lại sau. Xong em cám ơn & cúp máy.
Tiếp tục chờ.. nhưng chẵng thấy hồi âm. Em đành mặt dày.. gọi thêm cú nữa.. thì gặp được chủ máy. Chủ máy bảo không hề gạch đá gì hết, em xin lỗi và nhắc lại là cụ chủ của cái nick tcmn gì đó có đặt gạch trong mục bán hàng của em. Cụ ấy bảo là không nhớ, mà cũng không có nhu cầu mua vì vừa mua được mấy bộ driver & step rồi. Em xin lỗi vì đã làm phiền vì mắt quáng gà.. nhìn gà hóa cuốc nên mới lộn nick.

Qua việc này.. em có suy nghĩ như vầy.
- Một là bác chủ quá bận rộn công việc, đa đoan nên không nhớ là đã gạch đá trong mục bán hàng của em. Nhưng nếu quên mà em đã gọi nhắc thì chí ít cũng nên xem lại xem mình đã viết gì. Nếu có nhầm lẫn thì so gi em phát là em mát cái bụng thôi. Không cớ gì CKD rảnh đến mức.. đã bán giá hạt giẻ rồi mà còn phải tốn bao công sức để ep người khác mua?
- Nick bác chủ có thể có ai đó hack và mượn dùng... nhưng muốn hack để lấy pass được ở diễn đàn này thì hẵn là trình cao siêu lắm.. mà đã bỏ công hack thì sao không hack vào admin hay CNC PRO?. Xem ra giả thuyết này cũng không ổn.
- Giả thuyết là bác ấy quăng gạch xong thấy cái khác khoái hơn, nên mua rồi và không có nhu cầu.. nên quên luôn. Chí ít nếu đúng vậy thì cứ mạnh dạn lên tiếng.. tớ nhầm, xin nhận lại cục gạch. Nhưng lại không được vậy. Vậy nên em chỉ có thể nghĩ là bác chủ đã xem nhẹ uy tín bản thân, xem nhẹ lời nói và việc làm của mình. Có như thế thì nói & làm nhưng chẵng nhớ, chẵng quan tâm.

Em chỉ nói sự việc bé như hạt cát vậy thôi cho các bác rộng đường đánh giá. Chứ quả thật là em chẵng có ý gì, không thù hằn hay oán hận. Chỉ muốn nói sự thật và sự thật.
CKD xin chịu trách nhiệm trước những gì mình nói ở đây.

----------


## emptyhb

Một số bác trở lại nói 1 câu rồi mất hút  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cnclaivung

em thấy thôi thì mọi chuyện đã qua cho qua luôn, mỗi người mỗi cảnh, có thể vì một lý do nào đó người ta buộc lòng lừa dối, nhưng mình thấy cái lừa ở đây ko có logic, nó giống như mượn tiền rồi quỵt...

----------


## Nam CNC

-----em thấy ai mượn ai rồi quỵt bác ??? chỉ biết 2 nick cùng 1 người rồi thành 2 người , bán hàng không giữ uy tín , nhận tiền không giao hàng , hàng kém chất lượng rối đổ cho người khác đã bán hàng cho mình như thế. Nói tới nói lui em chẳng biết ai với ai , mà em cũng nghĩ anh em khác cũng chẳng biết thế nào nên chẳng thèm nói tiếp . Em thì cá nhân tự nhủ chẳng bỏ sót gì cả , cả 2 chú ấy nên tránh thì hơn vỉ mình thấy cách ứng xử và hành tung mập mờ 2 cụ này quá.

--- Ông bà có câu thùng rỗng hay kêu to , chém to tát quá thì phải né thôi ạ.

--- Nói thế thôi anh em trên đây như thế nào , đã có giao dịch với nhau em biết hết ạ , đa số toàn uy tín cả , chỉ có 1 số ít bác làm em mừng hụt hoài , mà tính em cũng kĩ , nhận tiền trước giao hàng sau nên an tâm... hehe

----------

minhtriet

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Các bạn vẫn luôn nghi vấn thucongmynghe79, Diy1979 và giờ là thêm nhiều nick mới. Như đã nhắc ở phần trên, mong các bạn hãy hợp tác & hổ trợ BQT để có thêm nhiều thông tin.
Cụ thể mong những bạn đã tiến hành giao dịch, liên lạc với thucongmynghe79 & Diy1979 giúp BQT các thông tin sau:
- Tên đầy đủ.
- Địa chỉ gửi/nhận hàng
- Số dt di động hoặc cố định.
- Số TK, tên chủ TK

Các thông tin này có thể công bố trực tiếp ở đây hoặc PM cho CNC PRO.

Trân trọng cảm ơn!

----------

minhtriet, nhatson, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Kính chào các anh các bác và Admin,
Sau thời gian trao đổi với admin và cân nhắc bản thân em đăng nhập trở lại để trình bày sự việc cũng như nói rõ quan điểm của em đối với diễn đàn nói chung và các bác liên quan tới em nói riêng, chỉ xin các bác ít phút đọc hết bài của em
      Em nói đây ko mong ai thương hại hay chém gió mà chỉ cần các bác thông cảm cho một người lỡ sai lầm
Có câu đánh kẽ chạy đi không ai đuổi kẽ chạy lại , em mong các bác bình tỉnh nghe em phân giải đôi lời
     Thứ nhất em xem diễn đàn này như cái nôi kinh nghiệm chế máy , ở đây em học hỏi rất nhiều điều
Và quan trọng nhất là những học hỏi đó , em đã khai sinh được thành tựu cho bản thân em  : máy cnc khung gỗ nghiêm chỉnh, dù còn rất nhiều hạn chế nhưng nó cũng là bài học vỡ lòng quan trọng với em, song song  bên cạnh đó rất nhiều bác đã ủng hộ và chia sẽ bí quyết kinh nghiệm để em hoàn thiện con máy này
Em mãi nhớ các bác, thành thật cuối đầu trước các bác , admin
   Thứ hai diễn đàn ta luôn luôn rình rập những kẽ xấu,  lợi dụng lòng tin của anh em , gây ra tổn thất ko nhỏ nếu được minh bạch cụ thể. Trong khi đó diễn đàn có mục mua bán đảm bảo bỏ trống,
Lên diễn đàn học hỏi là chính mua bán là phụ, nhưng cái phụ đầy nguy hiểm này không có một biện pháp nào bảo vệ , chỉ dựa vào sự tin tưởng mà thôi trong đó có em
Ngày em mới tham gia dđ nói thật các anh rất mừng và hạnh phúc, ở đây em tìm được sự sáng tạo ngút ngàn cho bản thân , những dự định ấp ủ đều được ủng hộ, chia sẽ dẫn dắt của bậc đàn anh
 nên sự tin tưởng mua hàng hay gì đó em đều tin , tin lắm , tin không nghĩ ngợi đều gì, trong đầu không có khái niệm bị lừa , bị gạt...vv
nhưng mọi sự tin đó sụp đổ khi em nhờ Kiên diy1102 mua hộ bộ spinl, em chuyển tiền trong háo hức chờ đợi ,mong mõi từng ngày và 20 ngày trôi qua  rồi 1 tháng dù không biết bao nhiêu hứa hẹn, cuối cùng như các bác biết, chẳng có cái spinl nào mà tiền thì mất đi 1/3 trong sự hăm dọa mới có lại, rồi khi số còn lại thì hứa nay hứa mai trong khi kẻ bắc người nam chẳng ai biết ai, nói thật bác ấy show những cuộc gọi tới em  thì cái trình photoshop nào làm chẳng được, lúc đấy em mới ngộ ra , à ...trên đây cũng lừa gạt dối trá nhau quá khi mua tiếp cặp ray của bác Quảng...cặp ray này được gói gém cẩn thận trong bọc dày 8 lớp, giá 900k , em là thằng mới gia nhập có biết c1,c2 hay g7 là cái gì...còn không biết momen lật được tính như thế nào mà thì làm sao biết cái ray này chuyên để đuổi gà ( Quảng bán hàng nhìn mặt em ngu chắc ) mà sau này khi về tay bác gì đấy bác ấy bảo chỉ để đuổi gà , ( nhưng không phải em bán nhé các bác )
rồi mọi việc lúc đấy em cũng không lăn tăn gì cả, các bác thấy em có lên dđ phàn nàn gì không, bởi lẽ em thấy không đáng để làm như vậy, ai cũng có nỗi niềm riêng...rồi tiếp tục đăng ký mua hàng nữa thì lúc này bác CKD rao bán mấy bộ step chính em đặt gạch, nhưng em nói thật với bác lúc bấy giờ em đã mất niềm tin mà mắt nó quáng gà luôn khi ko biết  bác ấy uy tín  đầy mình, nhất là bác ấy điện cho em em càng không dám mua, bởi em nghĩ ai bán hàng qua mạng mà mời mọc quá nên cẩn thận, sự cản thận này mà em làm bác ấy buồn , em thành thật xin lỗi bác CKD, có dịp em đền lại bác nhé...
 rồi sự buồn càng buồn hơn khi con máy em gần xong , em đổi step syn 3.a lên MA 860  em đặt hàng Huy lựu đạn, mà toàn bộ cái hàng em đặt em làm con máy và bán lại cho anh Hải blu đà nẳng, ảnh cũng phàn nàn em, trong khi đặt này giao hàng kia, giao từa lưa toàn thứ không cần, tiền ship hàng lên bạc triệu, mà không sài được, ok, cái nào sài được thì lắp lên, còn không được tồn kho trả lại , tiền bạc thanh toán đàng hoàng, mà em nói rỏ cho bác Huy nhớ nhé, tiền em thanh toán phần em đặt đã đủ, còn thứ nào không trong danh sách thì ok em và bác tính sau...
nói tới đây đã hết phần em, còn phần DIY1979 thì sau ?
kính thưa các bác, admin, DIY1979 là nguyễn trí hải, bạn thân cũng như nv của em , lúc đấy em làm công ty gỗ anhthukieu...từ lúc gia nhập dđ và triển khai làm máy , mọi việc đều có nó tham gia, cả mật khẩu đăng nhập em nó cũng biết bởi em thấy không có gì phải lưu ý ,nói thật các bác bon em ăn nhậu nó từng nói nó sẽ làm máy riêng nên những thứ dư lại em để cho nó là chính, buôn bán gì đâu, nhưng chưa chính thức nói thẳng thôi, do em tiếc của...
thế rồi do năm xui tháng hạn em đụng phải người ta, vợ thì bệnh liên miên , buộc lòng em bán cái máy như nói trên, thời gian này đi đi về về không quan tâm việc nhà,  hay công ty cũng như ít online, thì Hải đã âm thầm đăng nhập nick em cũng như đăng ký nick mới chát chit chém gió, em nào có hay, nhiều lúc lên thì thấy tùm lum  có điện hỏi nó thì nó nói chém gió chơi thôi có gì đâu, thấy cũng ko quan trọng nên em cho qua nhưng em đâu biết nó có ý định lừa đảo anh em vì lúc ấy chưa có buôn bán gì, thế rồi em có được hợp đồng làm máy cắt gỗ khí nén ở Long An, em đi suốt , lấy mẫu máy cùng khách, bận tối mặt mày đâu có thời gian nào rãnh rỗi, thì ở nhà xảy ra chuyện mua bán, có một dạo nọ nó bán 3 bộ step nhỏ của em mà em ko hề biết như thế này : nó nói cho nó mượn số tk để bạn nó chuyển tiền , em vô tình đâu biết chuyện gì , thế là thành công lần đầu và nó chuyển hàng đi đàng hoàng cho bác nào đó ở sài gòn , em cũng rút tiền trả nó bình thường...cái số điện thoại sài chung nên khi giao dịch có nhiều bác tưởng em,
lần thứ 2 nó bán nguyên cả một đống đồ của em treo trên kệ như các bác biết, thì bác minhtriet mua hàng và lại chuyển khoản cho em như lần trước, xin thưa bác minhtriet , việc bác nói bác chứng minh tôi và diy1979 là một người thì cũng chả sao , bởi nó quá rõ ràng kia mà,  nhưng thưa với bác
bản thân tôi không nói ngoa hay xảo ngôn tôi mua bộ đĩa Jdpanit gần triệu bạc, chưa kịp làm gì tôi còn cho bác Vũ Thành bên thegioicnc để làm chứng trong vụ việc của ảnh còn không mong trả lại tiền thì gạt bác 1400k để làm gì, lừa thì lừa tiền tỉ chứ lừa các bác trên đây cùng lắm 5 triệu thôi phải không cac bác,
nhưng em kính thưa các bác, vụ tiền đó em sẽ hoàn cho bác sớm nhất, nhưng em mong một điều các bác thông cảm lúc này em cũng vất vã lắm , và hy vọng bác Kiên sớm trả lời cho em, 
còn bác gì đó ở cần thơ mua máy mài 500k em cũng liên lạc nhưng chưa nhận được hồi âm, 
thôi, em nói tới đây nếu các bác thông cảm thì cho em một lời khuyên, hay là chối bỏ em cũng điều mang ơn,
em nói ra cho nhẹ lòng bởi đeo mang cái tình cảm riêng  tư nên khó xử, 
sự việc rất dài dòng nhưng em tóm tắt những thứ không liên quan, nếu khó hiểu các bác cứ nói em trả lời thẳng thắn
và em cũng tiếp tục hóng các bác 
thành thật cảm ơn các bác bỏ thời gian để đọc bài của em
Lê Ngọc Nguyên
0933295833, đôi khi trong giờ làm em khóa máy

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, emptyhb, lkcnclevy, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Bác đã trải lòng thì với em, chuyện cũ cho qua.
Em có còm pờ lan bác là vì em thích thẳn thắn, lại càng không thích kiểu trước có sau không nên quả thật sau khi bác bảo không có gạch đá thì em có đưa bác vào black list. Giờ hiểu rồi thì xong.

Mấy bác kia.. bác nào có liên quan thì tham gia cho rỏ trắng đen kìa. Bác nào không liên quan thì.. có ý kiến cũng nhẹ nhàng cầu thị. Chứ kiểu chém cho chết thì kỳ quá  :Wink: .
Mong là bác thucongmynghe79 vẫn hóng và bớt đi cái tính nóng của mình, nhằm hạ nhiệt cho chủ đề.

Mà cái này em còm pờ lan tiếp, bác chủ viết cái chi mà dài lê thê. Chấm phết, xuống dòng tá lả, đọc một hồi hoa cả mắt.

----------

CBNN, emptyhb, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vâng, em cảm ơn bác CKD, em vẫn hóng từng ngày để biết anh em trên đây vẫn còn cho mình một lối về, do trình độ hạn hẹp nên em viết tệ quá mong bỏ qua, em thật lòng muốn rõ ràng ra cho em nhẹ cái lòng,...và như bác CKD nói bác nào liên quan vụ mua bán của DIY 1979 xin trực tiếp hoặc pm cho em để em có hướng giải quyết ổn thỏa, còn bác Minhtriet em đã liên hệ được , mong bác MT thông cảm em nhé,nghèo thì nghèo nhưng em cũng cố...he he em được 1 vé rồi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

có 1 lần em bán một số đồ cho thầy hiễn gì ở đà nẳng, gần 4 triệu hay it hơn lâu rồi em không nhớ, em vô tư cho bác ấy nợ khi nào có thì trả, và 2 hay 3 tuần bác ấy trả đầy đủ vui vẽ,  thầy hiễn nếu có online xác nhận hộ em,...thì không lý gì em lên đây gạt lừa các anh em các bác , nên em mong các bác hãy hiểu và thong cảm cho em....

----------


## vlmauto

Bác luyến nous hay  nhưng bác cũng là người bán đồ đểu

----------


## Luyến

> Bác luyến nous hay  nhưng bác cũng là người bán đồ đểu


bác đưa dẫn chứng đi.

----------

